

What are the benefits of using Bitcoin? - mmaunder
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-benefits-of-using-Bitcoin

======
ams6110
"Essentially, many of the same things that give gold value, give bitcoins
value"

But gold is real, tangible. Bitcoins are... bits. Assume some kind of real
social upheaval in the future. Computer networks, power grids collapse.
Bitcoins will evaporate. Even paper currency will likely be worthless, as its
value is not inherent. Or less apocalyptic, assume some clever person figures
out how to hack bitcoins and counterfeit them easily. Poof, they are
worthless.

Gold will always be gold.

~~~
tzs
Gold has no inherent value, either. Without some kind of government
guaranteeing that gold will work as money, I'm not giving you anything of
actual value (like food, fuel, livestock, weapons, or ammo) in exchange for
gold in the post apocalyptic world.

